# Ultrasymphonic 1973 Bolero Improvisation/Composition but not by whom you might think.



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Hello Tc Forumers - Just stopping by with a little ditty for your listening pleasure:






Almost beginning a vacation...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ilarion said:


> Hello Tc Forumers - Just stopping by with a little ditty for your listening pleasure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After watching this, I want on vacation now.:lol:


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Interesting transcription. Very martial. Thanks!


----------

